# Get Your Fire Started and Keep it Going with a Blow Tube



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is how to make and use a &#8220;blow tube&#8221; to help get or keep your fire going. We have all been there: Â*You have a great camp site. It&#8217;s just getting dark outside. You go buy the mandatory wood the campground sells, but it is wet and doesn&#8217;t want to light. Sure, you can [...] 

More...


----------

